# Peter Stokkebye Balkan Supreme



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

This stuff looks very bright and the colors are what I expect. Very contrasting darks and light browns. Smells like it's got quite a bit of latakia in it too.

Lights fast too. I was very surprised by this since it had a bit of moisture to it. It tastes like a stronger english but not the strongest I've tasted. The latakia is very strong but not strong enough to be annoying. Pungent, smokey aromas and flavors.

The virginia comes out just slightly but I'm really not tasting the cavendish. Maybe that just tempers the lat some. Orientals are there as a light condiment. Similar to what a touch of salt will do for food. Gives it a little extra but doesn't take over.

The flavor of some latakias seems to linger a lot of times but this one doesn't. It quickly goes away. Very little bite, if any.

This is a good strong english blend. It didn't 'wow' me but it's not too bad. Maybe worth smoking more in the future.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

This review is spot on how I feel about it. Thanks Dave!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I really enjoy this tobacco.


----------

